# New Arrival



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

My new arrival via Customs and Parcelforce. Great condition other than timekeeping - running about 5 minutes fast per hour. I've read that you may have to let it settle for a while but I wondered if this difference is too much.

I've been looking for one of these for a while and it was described accurately other than the "running like new" comment. After paying import vat and parcelforce charge I have no intention of returning it.

Can this Unitas movement be regulated enough to bring it back close to accurate?

What is the difference between a 6497 and a 6498? Is the seconds sub-dial position?

Lastly, does anyone know what type of strap this would come with originally? It is currently on a Speidel black lizard.

So many questions - any help will be much appreciated


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you'll be hard pushed to regulate 5 minutes a day let alone an hour.

I suspect there is a speck of dust on the hair spring, it may just need a quick clean of the movement


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert

Paul is spot on once more, I have a Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique (Valjoux 6497) which was gaining about an hour a day. My local watch repairer fixed for nothing, although I do see him quite a lot (can't think why  ). Should be an easy and quick fix, at worst you'll need a new hair spring, no more than Â£20 inc repair.

As far as I know the the seconds sub-dial position is the only difference between a 6497 and a 6498, but I might be wrong, I usaully am.

Can't help you on the strap question, sorry.

Any chance of a pic of the whole watch?

Hope that helps and have a good weekend.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Its on its way to Chris Heal for a service and regulate now - Â£30 on top of ebay cost and import duty and parcelforce charge. I couldn't resist though so I don't mind much (!). Another Â£20 if needed - well, so be it. I only took one quick photo before posting - more when it comes back - probably after Xmas.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Robert. I find your watch interesting for 3 reasons. Firstly, I have never seen the Ollech and Wajs logo used with an "A" instead of the "O". Presumably, this is to signify "Albert Wajs", seeing that Mr Ollech is long dead. Secondly, the watch is actually called a Clubmaster. I have seen these watches with no name (other than O&W) on the dial and 6-eater versions called the Ocean Master II by Neil Wood. Thirdly, the 9-eater with the sub second register at 9 is more rare than that at 6.

Thanks for posting the pic









cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I posted it to Chris Heal on Friday, he received it on Saturday, had it fixed and tested and posted back on Monday. I missed the postman yesterday but got it about 4 o'clock today. What a great service.

More importantly, it has lost one second in the last eight hours. This compares to gaining 5 minutes per hour before the repair and service.

This will be getting all the wrist time from now on (until the RLT Tonneau arrives)


----------

